
Ash HN: How can engineers brand themselves without creating content? - gcatalfamo
Writing is very useful but I find myself hating the writing process. Are there any alternatives?
======
actionowl
Two other approaches come to mind:

\- Give interesting talks (e.g. James Mickens, Paul Irish, Bryan Cantrill)

\- Create interesting projects (e.g. Linus Torvalds, Guido van Rossum, Monty
Widenius)

I'm not sure that any of the people in my examples sought out to brand
themselves though.

